# New Dog & First Time Vizsla Owner



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

*New Dog, New Place...*

Hey Fellow Vizlsa Owners,

Please help, I became the father to an 8 month old female. I did an exhaustive amount of research on the breed and I thought I understood the 'velcro' nick name, but I am not sure what's normal for their separation anxiety. 

On Tuesday I took possession from the breeder who had her living in the mountains of South Dakota roaming on a ranch with other dogs. She's now living in 4th largest city in the U.S., smack dab in the middle of downtown Houston Texas. She is super skittish about everything, even opening a bottle of sparkling water. I bring her to the dog park and she just freezes or hides behind a park bench. She let's people pet her but she's not exhibiting any of the energetic Vizlsa traits, she's not interested in treats. She only want to lay on the bed or stay in her crate, nothing else. I have to carry her almost everywhere. I just left the vet and no health concerns. The vet said you need to give her extra time, let her take the lead... 

Is this normal behavior? How long should I expect this to go on? What can I do to make her feel at home? 

Any guidance you can provide would be great, in exchange for your knowledge I have attached to pics of this sweet little dear ;-) 

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's probably overloaded with such a huge change in environment. I agree with take it slow.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> She's probably overloaded with such a huge change in environment. I agree with take it slow.


thanks for the feedback


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I would agree. I have never been in this situation, but I do know these dogs can be very sensitive. If you push too hard, too fast, you might even create a fear. Find something she does love and focus on it, while slowly introducing the rest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does she have any training for being off leash in the wide open spaces?
And has she ever been around gun fire at a distance?


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd just give her time to adjust to the city life. When I took my pup home (granted he was only 9 weeks), he would follow me everywhere for a few days..and I dontjust mean the way he does now. He was scared to be alone in this new place and even when we went outside he'd hide behind my legs. I'm sure she'll get used to it just give her some time and don't force her into too many new things at once.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

texasred said:


> Does she have any training for being off leash in the wide open spaces?
> And has she ever been around gun fire at a distance?


Only asked those 2 questions, because I will be out on a few hundred acres a morning or two this coming week. 
But there maybe a dove hunter on one of the surrounding properties. 
I run dogs out in Waller on private property. Thought she might want a break from big city life.
Duck season starts first weekend in November. So I normally don't get take other people out there during hunting season.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

me and my V's are out in the sticks and have no experience of urban life, but as others have suggested, give her time to adjust to her new surroundings,,,hope it all goes well


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> me and my V's are out in the sticks and have no experience of urban life, but as others have suggested, give her time to adjust to her new surroundings,,,hope it all goes well


It would be a big adjustment, for a country dog.


----------



## HeidiMS/AL (Aug 2, 2017)

Mine lives on a cattle farm in north Mississippi with two other dogs and two lakes-(Vizsla heaven). Don't think she would like to move to Houston. The trick is to make them think Houston is the best place on earth! I always try to make new adult dog like their new home. Usally on the way home I start with somthing they have never had like an Arby's big roast beef or some kind of meat bisket. Let them go at their on pace when home. Show them love, play, squikies and in about 2 weeks they are home. Also you might want to keep her inside a fence or on a lead for the 2 weeks just in case she might take it on herself to return to South Dakota. P.S. @ 8 months I would never let mine get that close to the remotes -replaced 3 of those rascals Hope this helped!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

MikoMN said:


> I would agree. I have never been in this situation, but I do know these dogs can be very sensitive. If you push too hard, too fast, you might even create a fear. Find something she does love and focus on it, while slowly introducing the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> Does she have any training for being off leash in the wide open spaces?
> And has she ever been around gun fire at a distance?


She has no training off leash or on leash, and no gun fire that i know of


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

ok thank you for the feedback


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> Only asked those 2 questions, because I will be out on a few hundred acres a morning or two this coming week.
> But there maybe a dove hunter on one of the surrounding properties.
> I run dogs out in Waller on private property. Thought she might want a break from big city life.
> Duck season starts first weekend in November. So I normally don't get take other people out there during hunting season.


Thank you! Awesome offer, that would be great idea, maybe i should let her gel into her new home for a couple weeks. Even at the dog park or friend's large back yard, she just freezes and will not move.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

harrigab said:


> me and my V's are out in the sticks and have no experience of urban life, but as others have suggested, give her time to adjust to her new surroundings,,,hope it all goes well


thank much!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Heidi said:


> Mine lives on a cattle farm in north Mississippi with two other dogs and two lakes-(Vizsla heaven). Don't think she would like to move to Houston. The trick is to make them think Houston is the best place on earth! I always try to make new adult dog like their new home. Usally on the way home I start with somthing they have never had like an Arby's big roast beef or some kind of meat bisket. Let them go at their on pace when home. Show them love, play, squikies and in about 2 weeks they are home. Also you might want to keep her inside a fence or on a lead for the 2 weeks just in case she might take it on herself to return to South Dakota. P.S. @ 8 months I would never let mine get that close to the remotes -replaced 3 of those rascals Hope this helped!



thanks Hedi, good feedback. You're right about the remote, she definitely has taken interest in them already. Nice pro tip on the Arby's


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

People often expect dog parks to be essentially what your dog experienced in South Dakota--a large, safe, off-leash haven with packs of dogs running around harmoniously--but this ideal has comprised maybe 2% of my dog park going experiences. More often it's a sensory overload beginning with the rush of barking dogs to the gate each time a new dog approaches. It's often a mix of undertrained, underexercised, and overstimulated dogs, but even when they are well adjusted, they just aren't always a good match for whatever dialect of dog vizslas speak. There are enough differences between the typical dog park and a meetup with all pointing breeds, that my dog has different personalities at each. Reserved and uncertain at dog parks and social and carefree with other bird dogs. 

If you want to help transition her to life in Houston, I'd table dog parks, maybe indefinitely, and seek out the wilder areas. It might be a bit of trek for you if you're downtown, but I like the trails at Burrow's Park in Spring, and at the George Mitchell Preserve in The Woodlands. Take TR up on her offer for the fields in Waller. Reach out to the Lone Star NAVDHA chapter--they train down that way too. Get her out in nature as much as possible. It'll help her settle.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

einspänner said:


> People often expect dog parks to be essentially what your dog experienced in South Dakota--a large, safe, off-leash haven with packs of dogs running around harmoniously--but this ideal has comprised maybe 2% of my dog park going experiences. More often it's a sensory overload beginning with the rush of barking dogs to the gate each time a new dog approaches. It's often a mix of undertrained, underexercised, and overstimulated dogs, but even when they are well adjusted, they just aren't always a good match for whatever dialect of dog vizslas speak. There are enough differences between the typical dog park and a meetup with all pointing breeds, that my dog has different personalities at each. Reserved and uncertain at dog parks and social and carefree with other bird dogs.
> 
> If you want to help transition her to life in Houston, I'd table dog parks, maybe indefinitely, and seek out the wilder areas. It might be a bit of trek for you if you're downtown, but I like the trails at Burrow's Park in Spring, and at the George Mitchell Preserve in The Woodlands. Take TR up on her offer for the fields in Waller. Reach out to the Lone Star NAVDHA chapter--they train down that way too. Get her out in nature as much as possible. It'll help her settle.


Hey einspänner, thanks for your thoughts and suggestions. I couldn't agree with you more about dog parks, it's generally a sh** show. Dogs getting in fights, owners on their phones, who's had shots vs who hasn't, etc. Luckily for me the dog park by my house is never used. It's probably more of a large gated leash free spot than a park per say. We've been 3 times and each time no one else has been there. Today is her 4th day here and she's showing signs of improving each day, though it's gradual. I have to carry less to do things and today she followed me around the house  . She's eating and drinking more, also showing more interest in sniffing things, as long as this continues I think we'll be on the road to happy V. 

Yeah, I will reach out and see what we can do to get her in the open wilderness vs Houston downtown noisy life.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was so hoping she had been conditioned to a check cord, and being off leash. Just due to the fact, she came from wide open spaces.
Once she feels at home with you, look up Houston Vizslas on Facebook. A very good group of people. 
Also if ,and when she is ready. Jan Nuzzo teaches small group classes in Houston. She's very vizsla experienced, and also apart of Gulf Coast vizsla. 


Do me a favor, and don't mention my offer to other Houston people.
Access to that much property, is very that's hard to come by. 
It doesn't belong to me, I just have permission to run dogs on it.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> I was so hoping she had been conditioned to a check cord, and being off leash. Just due to the fact, she came from wide open spaces.
> Once she feels at home with you, look up Houston Vizslas on Facebook. A very good group of people.
> Also if ,and when she is ready. Jan Nuzzo teaches small group classes in Houston. She's very vizsla experienced, and also apart of Gulf Coast vizsla.
> 
> ...


you bet! thank you for the info ;-)


----------

